# Current job situation in London



## Shro69 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi guys-all the best for 2009 to all of you!

I am a Scientist (BSc in Microbiology) with over 9 years of experience both in the UK and SA. I also have a BCom in Strategic and Marketing Management (although no direct experience in this as yet).

I have had my mind set on applying for a Tier 1 visa in Jan 2009 and coming over to the UK in about March 2009 when all the economies fell apart.
Taking a quick squizz on Monster shows me that there are still relevant jobs being posted daily, however, I would like some advice of guys who are actually one the ground there (ie. you peeps!) of what the feeling is like?
Would it still be advisable for me to plan on coming over early next year, or should I stay put in SA? I have a very comfy job in SA which pays a good salary, but have had my mind set on moving back to London for a while now-just so confused!

Please give me any advice at all-will be most appreciated.

Regards
S


----------



## smartymarty (Jan 3, 2009)

It's not great in the UK at the minute and getting worse this year by all accounts so I'd be cautious.


----------

